# Parameter incorrect with bluetooth



## lol831 (Jul 4, 2009)

With my bluetooth headset and bluetooth dogle I seem to have a problem to get my mic working. In the bluetooth setting it says that the bluetooth hands free audio is disconnected but it is detected. When i try to press connect to make my mic work and the headset work it says

BtwApplExt
The parameter is incorrect

I dont know what to do to make my mic work... If you need any more details about my headset or dogle or my computer itself please say so and I will add it. Thank you and help would be highly appreciated... 

I dont know if this is in the right forum so sorry if it isnt...


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

check this solution:
http://www.errorhelp.com/index.php/search/details/65904/btwapplext-the-parameter-is-incorrect


----------

